# Redfish Riviera's Recipe of the Month



## Redfish Riviera (Sep 11, 2008)

<H3 class=storytitle>Redfish Riviera?s Recipe of the Month - September</H3><DIV class=meta>Posted September 1, 2008 @ 8:00 amby steve,Filed under: *Recipe's* </DIV><DIV class=storycontent>

Redfish on the Halfshell <SPAN id=more-88>
Ingredients

? 1 Redfish
? onion powder
? fresh garlic
? salt and pepper
? one strong beer
? 1/4 stick of butter
? one tablespoon of wostershire
? one crushed garlic clove
? one teaspoon of Caribbean jerk (this is a spice in the spice rack at the grocery store)

Start with a fresh caught redfish. Fillet the redfish leaving the skin and scales on. Lay the redfish fillet skin side down. Sprinkle on the flesh, onion power, fresh garlic, salt and pepper. Rub these in with your fingers. Place redfish in the fridge for 1 to 2 hours. Just before taking the redfish out of the fridge, take a sauce pan and add beer, butter, wostershire, garlic clove, Caribbean jerk, and a little pepper. Get the grill hot. Oil the skin side of the fish. Place fish on grill skin side down. Baste the flesh with the mixture in the saucepan every 10 minutes. The redfish should take from 30 to 45 minutes to cook on low to med heat. The skin will curl up keeping most of the basting mixture on the meat, keeping it very moist. When its time to remove the redfish from the grill most of the scales will stay on the grill.

Redfish Riviera CEO</DIV>


----------

